# piranhas...



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

My p eats the feeder but always leave the heads. Why and what can I do.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

You have several choices here:

1 Eat them yourself

2 Collect them and make a goldfish head necklace

3 Put them in a stew or casserole

4 Toilet targets

5 Throw them at people in a movie theatre (my personal favorite)










Just jokin' ya! Some piranhas eat the heads, some don't. Net em' and flush em'.


----------



## Black Diamond_15 (Sep 20, 2003)

*Edited by Sp.*


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

use smaller feeder fish


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

the movie theater way is fun!!!!


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

lol.....mine do the same thing.....they eventually eat it.....


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

gotta love it when you see the person grab what ever was thrown at it and look around and find out its a fish head. they stand back gasping and try to act like they dint know what it was lol.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

just take them out.
dixon


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

My rhom wont eat the head either, i just take it out.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

my rhom is capable of eating the head but i notice he just slices it in half right at its gills.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

our p's usually do the same. the head is the hardest part for most fish plus it doesnt have much meat on it. we usually just throw the heads out when we clean the tank.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

depends on the P's when mine where small they eat only the body when 4 Plus inches they eat the whole thing


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> use smaller feeder fish


 Sounds like the best thing, if you get tired of netting out fish heads.
Try feeders that can be swallowed whole, or in two bites


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I would leave them in about half an hour or so...if they didn't eat them by then,I would take them out.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> You have several choices here:
> 
> 1 Eat them yourself
> 
> ...


 ROFL!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

LEAVE IT IN THERE FOR A DAY....IF ITS STILL THERE, NET IT AND TOSS IT


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

vlahos said:


> LEAVE IT IN THERE FOR A DAY....IF ITS STILL THERE, NET IT AND TOSS IT










left over food in the tank is not good


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

i use the smallest feeder i can get so that they p can et the whole thing. When I feed my spilo large feeders it always leaves a chuck of body floating around the tank for me to remove.


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

fish parts mean stinky tank!


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

I always keep a couple crayfish in there. My fish normally eat the heads now, but when they do leave 'em the crawdads work them over pretty good...great cheap cleaners, and the pleco takes care of the rest.


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

Also, if I'm out of town for a few days...they eat the crayfish, and I throw a couple more in there.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

my rhom does the same thing....however i did have 5 feeders in there, so i guess they may just like the chase initially......they should eat the heads after they're hungry again, aslong as there are no other feeders in the tank


----------

